# new pr rules in australia for students 2010



## hanji (Jun 4, 2010)

hello friends
new law also that a person can apply for PR without Ielts but they have to submit their Ielts score of 7 in each in all four moudles. once their file opens they have to submit ielts results within 28 days otherwise their file will be refused. so basically this gives the applicant bit time to get better score ,if their age is going to be above 30 and their couses finished before 6 months.


----------

